# License ? Insurance?



## ptguthrie (Sep 23, 2014)

I am kind of computer illiterate. I mean I know how to type and all but not too sure how I can share my pictures of previous haunts. 

My main concern for this year is the property owner is requiring that I purchase liability insurance and if I need a business license get one of those too. 

We have a ten acre old farm that we have made one of the barns into a walk through haunt then it goes across a field and through a wooded trail. 

We charge $10.00 per/person. And have been for the last five years (this is year 6) 

The cops bothered us one year, but he was mainly concerned about noise and amount of people at one time for traffic reasons. We are out in the country and never have any traffic issues or more than say fifty people a night go through. He showed back up at about twenty minutes before 10pm (closing time) and saw there were no issues. He did however tell me that without a license I could not charge an admittance fee, but I could take donations. 

I know that one of these years this could really take off. I just lack the budget to advertise properly. I never seem to get my signs out until the night we open. I think if I put signs out there so people can see them during the daylight commute I would do better. 

Any input regarding licensing and insurance? I guess I have to do what the property owner wants even though he is my dad, or make that especially because he is.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well your Dad is right about asking you to get insurance and checking into a business license. The insurance would probably be liability insurance and you can talk to your insurance agent to get a bond to cover you for a million or so dollars and it's usually a very reasonable price.

You want to be able to protect yourself in the case that someone might get hurt or wants to sue you for whatever reason. Being that you in the country, your county laws may be different than that of the city for getting a license. You would need to check with you city agency first to see what you would need. They may direct you to your local county office to talk about one because your in the country.

There may be other safety requirements as well that your insurance company and the licensing board may ask of you to provide. Since it's in a barn, things like a fire extinguisher and basic first aid. Proper lighting may be required where they park.

But again this all depends on where you live and what the laws are in your area. The only way your going to find out is call the appropriate people and agencies. :jol:
*_


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I would suggest Googling Leonard Pickel and Hauntcon. Sounds like you are needing some pro haunt advice. Leonard is considered the expert on pro haunt start ups. He has even answered an email from me on yard haunts. Really nice guy.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Sblanck said:


> I would suggest Googling Leonard Pickel and Hauntcon. Sounds like you are needing some pro haunt advice. Leonard is considered the expert on pro haunt start ups. He has even answered an email from me on yard haunts. Really nice guy.


He is a really nice guy, and one heck of a Beer-Pong player. 
He does know his stuff and was very helpful to me, too at HauntX earlier this year (he taught some seminars there).

We run a home haunt (for now) and we don't charge admission (we accept donations, but don't require them nor do we list a "suggested" amount).

We are out in the country too. We expect to draw a fairly large crowd this year, so we decided to buy insurance. We contacted Ken Donat insurance. He specialized in haunted attraction insurance.

Our haunt runs all month long (on the weekends). For $1,000,000 liability insurance we paid ~$600.00.


----------

